# "S.P.O.O.K" The Ghostly Organization!



## Notkastar (Apr 5, 2016)

Hiya, The names Notkastar and I just got promoted to Specter!
I know without any context that makes as much sense as me proclaiming I eat the color blue but, I just felt so happy with finally getting promoted I just had to tell someone! Now for the Context, I work for the Ghostly Organization know as "S.P.O.O.K"


Purpose:
The SPOOK Organization's mantra is to:

"Lend a helping hand to the living and to help guide them towards a better tomorrow by eliminating the ethereal beings known as "Karma."

Karma:
Karma  is a term used in the SPOOK Organization to describe the dangerous entity formed from ether a collect of malicious thoughts and feeling, An corrupt soul leaving it's body and taking form before it's been cleansed or when a member of SPOOK or a Lost Soul has been tainted by another Karma and there not treated in time. A Karma's goal is plain and simple, To Spread misfortune and to leave nothing but anger and misery in it's wake. They amplify the worst qualities of a person making them do the worst of thing while under their influence.  They also ether infect lost souls to increase there numbers or absorbing them to become an even stronger influence on there area and it's up to S.P.O.O.K's to take em out!

Though not just any S.P.O.O.K member can take on any Karmas

There is a: *S.P.O.O.K Hierarchy
*
*Wisp: Where you start off and where I use to be!
*
     It's the lowest part of the totem pole, given to any new members of SPOOK. Don't expect to fight any Karma's here, All you do is the grunt work the higher ups "Don't have time for" or something = P
You do get out there in the world but it's mostly just visiting the homes of the people who pray to the Eidolons and Esper. Ones your there you sprinkle some "Good Fortune" on them which comes in the little bag they give you and ugh...It's was sooo boring. Your going to spend most of your time in your grave chilling out waiting to be called believe it or not. Moving on.

*Specter:* *Where I Am Now And Where You Really Get To Do Stuff!
*
    Ah your a Specter now, Well Welcome to the club! Along with the cooler title you get own Spirit Suit and your own personal Emblem too! The Emblem marks you as your own spirit and something that could be prayed too or called upon though it's up to you alone to make a name for yourself.

    Spirit Suits are tailor made for the spirit and amplify their power making it so that it's easier for them to take form with less effort and Gives the wearer better access to there inherent abilities as a ghost but, Who cares about all that junk; I finally have Five fingered hands and hands in general instead of my mitten situation I had going on last time haha! The best part about this is that the arms apart of my suit so no effort at all to have them! ೭੧(❛▿❛ )੭೨

    Though Specter don't just get these two things with no strings attached. Your new job that rhymes with the name is to inspect the area assigned to you for Karma. If you see anything Your job is to ether slay it if's something small and you have the ability to summon your weapon or if it's to big to take on alone then to call in back-up or a Phantom. Speaking of which...



Spoiler: What weapons can a SPOOK Member use to fight Karma?



None until you reach Specter when you do get your weapon, It'll literally be an extension of your soul . Your weapon can be summoned from your emblem and would be the weapon most fitting to your personally and ability so no weapons will be the wrong one. =)
I can't summon my yet but I'm guessing it'll be a sword of scythe or something cool like those! (￣▽￣)ノ



*Phantom: Now your in the Big leagues!*
    In a nutshell your now a souped up Specter that's able to call for your newly upgraded weapon at will and along with a suit upgrade too, you're able to have even better access to your ability.
    Along with a weapon, Each soul has one has a single ability to call it's own. whether it's having use over an element, A  more powerful version of a ghost ability or something in between you can now use it with consistency!

*Esper: Rarly happens!*
My cousin's on this level


Spoiler: Cousin Raou









His Weapons a: Hammer
Ability: Use over Thunder
and Oh my god he's powerful! 







You are thee best of the best and this promotion is proof of it! A LOT of people pray to you for there lives to get better and your a pompous Jer-Er I mean great guy n_n;
*Sigh*I know another guy that's an Esper and he's....Hard to be around ಠ_ಠ
Anyway, You now have complete access over your ability, Your weapon has been transformed into something that could slay most Karma's in a single swipe. This promotion rarely happens seeing the high ups hardly see anyone this worthy of this power But, I herd through the grave vine that you have to slay over 100 Karma's solo; Can you believe that!

*Eidolon: Impossible!*
O.k, Let me just say I know no one that's made it that level but my cousin said it was basically impossible and I have to agree with him. put shortly you'd have to be know worldwide as a go to being to wish to. When you've reached this level you would join the ranks of those who made S.P.O.O.K what it is and you will no longer be a sprite but something far more.

That's pretty much it when it comes to SPOOK Ranks and I finally got promoted from some aaron boy to something actually useful. I get a few days to get use to the suit but after that I'll be starting my first day at actually fighting! I'm soooo excited to get started!

(O.k now that I got that out of the way I can finally break character, This is just a little something I typed up in celebration of me getting this done:


Spoiler









 Boo Just leveled up! (/^▽^)/


I did think of posting this in Fursona Discussion but, there's just waaay too much RP here and it's not against the rules to post it here so why not? ◟(๑•͈ᴗ•͈)◞

Guess for extra point, If you Sona where apart of this world what would you Weapon and Ability be and what rank best fits them and why = )


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Dude! I love this!  it's so creative!

Moondog/myself (he is based off me ) is a gun nut so probably handguns, assault rifles, and shotguns haha if it had to be a melee weapon I'd go with tomahawks though. Ability wise... Hmm maybe build up a layer of armor around him to take more damage. Oh oh oh! Or build up all his power and smash his fists into the ground for a big shockwave explosion thingy!

As for his rank, probably a very upset Wisp, constantly asking his superiors to fight some karma haha or a Spector so then he could be a grunt and fight all day ^^


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Yo! This is really awesome!

First congratulations on the upgrade! Now that you have hands you can play fighting games better *cough* Not that you were bad before. Ahem. >_>

 If my fursona, Zi, existed(soon I hope ;_, he'd be a martial artist specializing  in Capoeira(that thing Eddy from Tekken does). His weapons of choice are his own appendages. His special ability would be slight elemental manipulation of fire and wind(depending on his current form). He'd be able to cloak different parts of his body for extra damage on his blows. If he were ever to reach a higher rank than Specter he'd learn how to better channel those elements until he could create them at will.



Moondoggy said:


> Dude! I love this!  it's so creative!
> 
> Moondog/myself (he is based off me ) is a gun nut so probably handguns, assault rifles, and shotguns haha if it had to be a melee weapon I'd go with tomahawks though. Ability wise... Hmm maybe build up a layer of armor around him to take more damage. Oh oh oh! Or build up all his power and smash his fists into the ground for a big shockwave explosion thingy!
> 
> As for his rank, probably a very upset Wisp, constantly asking his superiors to fight some karma haha or a Spector so then he could be a grunt and fight all day ^^



He'd also take fun in teasing Moondog for being all bang with no finesse for his love of guns :^P


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Yo! This is really awesome!
> 
> First congratulations on the upgrade! Now that you have hands you can play fighting games better *cough* Not that you were bad before. Ahem. >_>
> 
> ...


He obviously has never heard of gun-fu


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> He obviously has never heard of gun-fu


Still takes fun in teasing him. c(^o^)ɔ (Zi would never tell him, but he secretly admires Moondog's incredible skills with a gun.)


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Awww that's okay, Moondog would be jealous of Zi's hand to hand skills, Moondog was a boxer but... Not a very good one XD


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

I wish @Notkastar was here ;_;

I really wanna RP this! It would be so fun!


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I wish @Notkastar was here ;_;
> 
> I really wanna RP this! It would be so fun!



*Phase in*
Whoa this place got pretty lively while I was back in my grave.
(Ghost have to sleep too (*-ω-)>c[_] )

Anyway
*Crack Fingers* (I Really love that I'm able to do that again *ΦωΦ)
Let's get back too it!



Moondoggy said:


> Dude! I love this!  it's so creative!
> 
> Moondog/myself (he is based off me ) is a gun nut so probably handguns, assault rifles, and shotguns haha if it had to be a melee weapon I'd go with tomahawks though. Ability wise... Hmm maybe build up a layer of armor around him to take more damage. Oh oh oh! Or build up all his power and smash his fists into the ground for a big shockwave explosion thingy!
> 
> As for his rank, probably a very upset Wisp, constantly asking his superiors to fight some karma haha or a Spector so then he could be a grunt and fight all day ^^



Thanks man, When I found out this was a thing I just had to be apart of it!
I mean I was already dead so what was I supposed to do? Spin the wheel of reincarnation?
Nah, I rather kick butt! ⁽(◍˃̵͈̑ᴗ˂̵͈̑)

For the weapons the skies the limit as long as it's something you can hold and fight with. It's an extension of your soul so it better be something your attached too lol n_n

and an Upset Wisp you say? (≖ᴗ≖๑)
lol Sounds like me a few days ago before they finally gave me my Test =)

Probably should have mention the test they have you take before climbing the ladder to the level and all the sub-classes you could specialize and branch out into S.P.O.O.K like: 

Channeler:
A Ghost that specializes in possession and using the channeler to increase their combat power and natural abillitied!

Apparitionist:
A Ghost that specializes in effecting the world around and extending there possession ability to more then the living

Revenant (If your ability is attack related )
A Ghost that specializes in an all out assault of attacks to talk Karma's down as quick and effectively as possible!

Elemental (If your ability is magic related )
A Ghost that specializes in their inherent elemental ability to add a dash of unpredictability in battle 
and so on.

There is more but, I would take way to long to list them and their roles here lol 
_へ__(‾◡◝ )>

Though I could go ahead and put up the S.P.O.O.K Bulletin Board,
It'll show what jobs are open, how difficult they are and stuff 

(Breaking character again and Here's the idea I have about the S.P.O.O.K Bulletin Board: 
People could put up some  "Quest" for some people RP along with giving a quick 
description, how difficult and who they need and/or "Pray" to certain people to see if they come feel like helping 

like: This (ﾉ*ФωФ)ﾉ ~ @Astusthefox (Only time will tell if that worded lol n_n)

The person who made the quest will be responsible to it's progression, beside that it would regular RP rules.
You can't be some type of unstoppable good because where's the fun in that? 
Don't move anyone else character but your own and so on.

What do you think? =)


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> *Phase in*
> Whoa this place got pretty lively while I was back in my grave.
> (Ghost have to sleep too (*-ω-)>c[_] )
> 
> ...


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


>



lol, I'll go ahead and see if I can draft something up in my free time.
Think this just might workout into something amazing =)


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> lol, I'll go ahead and see if I can draft something up in my free time.
> Think this just might workout into something amazing =)



You sir are a saint! A dead saint... but a saint nonetheless!!!


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> You sir are a saint! A dead saint... but a saint nonetheless!!!


Aren't saints supposed to be dead? Like before they get the title? Idk, I don't know the lawds word ;-;


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Aren't saints supposed to be dead? Like before they get the title? Idk, I don't know the lawds word ;-;


I'm no blessed reader of the lawds word myself so I have no idea. I just wiki-ed it and the title is used differently by the different branches(?) of the religion. But thanks for bringing this up. Now I can refer to our saint as just our saint. No dead... even though he's a ghost...er Specter XD


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I'm no blessed reader of the lawds word myself so I have no idea. I just wiki-ed it and the title is used differently by the different branches(?) of the religion. But thanks for bringing this up. Now I can refer to our saint as just our saint. No dead... even though he's a ghost...er Specter XD


Haha we can just go with Saint or Specter or whatever he wants haha


----------

